# Parisian drives car down Metro stairs



## CHamilton (Apr 24, 2012)

Parisian drives car down Metro stairs



> AFP - A man drove his car down the steps of a Metro station in central Paris on Tuesday, mistaking the entrance for that of a parking garage.
> 
> "There's a sign saying 'Haussmann Parking' right in front (of the Metro entrance), and ... I made a mistake," the distraught driver told AFP, noting that the entrance was nearly level with the street.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Apr 24, 2012)

Now that's a park & ride!


----------



## Blue Marble Travel (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't understand why this is newsworthy. We drive this way all the time.

To paraphrase Dave Barry ("The Only Travel Guide You'll Ever Need"), "driving in Europe is just like driving in North America, except in Britain, where they drive on the left; in Italy, where they drive on the sidewalk; and in France, where they will follow you into the hotel lobby if need be."


----------



## jis (Apr 24, 2012)

Blue Marble Travel said:


> I don't understand why this is newsworthy. We drive this way all the time.
> 
> To paraphrase Dave Barry ("The Only Travel Guide You'll Ever Need"), "driving in Europe is just like driving in North America, except in Britain, where they drive on the left; in Italy, where they drive on the sidewalk; and in France, where they will follow you into the hotel lobby if need be."


I was given the understand that there is a fundamental difference in driving style between the French and the Italian.... 

The Italians simply drive down a one way street in the wrong direction. The French take the trouble to have the car face the right way while driving in reverse down a one way street.  .

In Italy, in Rome, once I saw a head on collision on a one way street, a minor fender bender. Soon the Police came from one direction and the Carbinieri from the other, and they got into a fight about whose jurisdiction this accident would be. While they were busy fighting, the two drivers involved simply backed away and disappeared with their cars, one naturally driving in reverse in the wrong direction down the one way street. It was kind of hilarious.


----------



## Blue Marble Travel (Apr 24, 2012)

jis said:


> Blue Marble Travel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why this is newsworthy. We drive this way all the time.
> ...


The good drivers do that... but they ruin it by texting, or gesticulating wildly, with both hands, into their cell phones. I'm always amazed that anyone survives even a week here.


----------

